# Buying/selling guns from/to individuals?



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm sure law varies by state but what "procedure" do you follow?

Cash and carry?
Do you call the SN into the sherriff's office and make sure it isn't stolen?
Do you get a signed bill of sale?
Do you get a copy of a DL, or at least write down the number?
Do you require a purchase permit? (NC requires for new pistols)
Do you do a transfer at a FFL?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here in VA I hand you the gun, you hand me cash... I am supposed to ask if you can legally own a gun... 

Shake hands, walk away... No bill of sale required.


----------



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm sure law varies by state but what "procedure" do you follow?

Cash and carry? -YUP
Do you call the SN into the sherriff's office and make sure it isn't stolen? -NO
Do you get a signed bill of sale? -NO
Do you get a copy of a DL, or at least write down the number? -NO
Do you require a purchase permit? -NO
Do you do a transfer at a FFL? -NO

Here its simple. I bring cash or gun. Other person brings cash or gun. Buyer looks over gun and verifies condition. Haggle a bit over price. Exchange cash for gun. The end.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I always give/get a bill of sale with ser#.......whose names are on it are up to you.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I bought a rifle yesterday from a fellow in San Antonio. He was selling it on a forum we both frequent.

We met at a Petro Truck Stop. We talked guns and hand loading for 15 minutes. He handed me the rifle and I looked it over. I handed him the cash, he counted it.

We talked for another 20 minutes (mostly just lying about our hunting and shooting exploits...mostly from when we were younger) and then we left as new friends.

I like it this way.

Odd thing is, it turns out he bought this rifle 2 years ago from another fellow that I sold a pistol to in Dallas, just a month ago. Both deals were put together from this same forum (Cast Boolits).

Small world, eh?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Cash and carry, unless I sell it on Gunbroker.com, in which case it has to be transferred via FFLs. However, it I ever sell a gun to someone on Gunbroker.com who lives in the area, I would give him the option to pick it up without FFL involvement.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I really don't get selling guns anyway. I buy what I know is a good solid gun, and I keep it... I'm not a collector, but I got what I need.. and I can't see the need to sell any..


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

simi-steading said:


> I really don't get selling guns anyway. I buy what I know is a good solid gun, and I keep it... *I'm not a collector*, but I got what I need.. and I can't see the need to sell any..



Me either. I VERY rarely sell a gun.

My guns are using guns, so none of them are valuable enough for me to be a 'collector'. I'm an accumulator.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

I always get a bill of sale , it would help cover your butt in-case it ever shows up stolen


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

simi-steading said:


> I really don't get selling guns anyway. I buy what I know is a good solid gun, and I keep it... I'm not a collector, but I got what I need.. and I can't see the need to sell any..


Needs change, and I sometimes have to sell to fill another want.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Anything I buy and sell is cash and carry.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

tyusclan said:


> Me either. I VERY rarely sell a gun.
> 
> My guns are using guns, so none of them are valuable enough for me to be a 'collector'. I'm an accumulator.


I only have one collector gun, and it was one my grandfather bought for my mother so that one will never go, and it's actually worth some money... Oh, I also have an old Potsdam 72cal muzzle loader in fantastic condition, that was also my grandfathers, so that will go to my brothers son since I have no kids... 

The rest of my guns are all working guns, and short of being worn out will keep being working guns... even though they are all in fantastic condition, so no need to be sold.. besides, I got too much tied up in ammo for them.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

if i am on record as the buyer then i get dl no of buyer. rarely sell directly do consinment at local shop they comply w law keep records for that have passed thru (touched) my hands


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't sell but the new standard here is , show me your CCL to put people at ease

when i buy , i pay cash and carry , maybe get a bill of sale depending where I am getting it from


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 2, 2012)

New Hampshire/Maine.....cash and carry.....bill of sale if you really feel you need to.


----------



## metzgermeister (Aug 7, 2012)

You are required to verify that they are a resident of the same state via drivers license, state ID, etc. because state to state sale requires a tax be paid. That is what I was advised by several people who sold me guns at gun shows. Non FFL sellers selling to me, a non FFL buyer.

Otherwise, cash and carry.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I heard today on the radio that one of Obama's new "wants" is change the requirements so that all gun sellers will have to collect id information rather than just those that are federally licensed. It was stated that presently only 40% of gun sellers have to perform ID checks and the government has in mind that ALL sellers will have to perform ID checks. 

I know that does not pertain to private sales between individuals but thought that this is just one more hurdle to jump over in obtaining a gun.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

State law is cash and carry.

But I require a bill of sale and picture ID to match. Don't sell rifles to anyone under 18 and pistols to anyone under 21. 

Just CMA.

WW


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> It was stated that presently *only 40% of gun sellers have to perform ID checks* and the government has in mind that ALL sellers will have to perform ID checks


More Govt LIES
*ALL FFL dealers* are required to do the NICS check
*Private sales* are not, and they aren't considered "dealers" just because they sell an occasional gun

They *cannot access* the NICS system anyway.
What BO will *propose* is all transactions must be done THROUGH an FFL, just adding more expense.

It will be nearly impossible to enforce


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

cash and carry here

That said I don't really like to sell to anybody I don't know.

If I bought it from an FFL and then somebody takes it out and shoots somebody and drops it I dont' want them coming back and questioning me.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

State law here requires you to check id for age and state of residence. 

I was once told it was illegal for an Ohio resident to go to Indiana to buy a gun and bring it back across state lines. Have since found out there are agreements between some states where all you need to do is check id for state of residency and proof of age.


----------



## NicoleC (Nov 7, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> More Govt LIES
> *ALL FFL dealers* are required to do the NICS check
> *Private sales* are not, and they aren't considered "dealers" just because they sell an occasional gun
> 
> ...


I suppose 40% could be correct if you estimate all the individuals who ever sold a gun as equivalent to dealers -- but it's just a way of lying with statistics.


----------

